# Windows media sound device missing?



## wishepherd (May 5, 2004)

I have windows media 9 on my work pc. I had to take off some software per the management here but after removing these pieces of software my media player does not work. It said that I may not have a sound card of I don not have a media device installed. I am not sure how to fix this with out calling my tech support and looking like an idiot. I believe I deleted the drivers or something i shouldn't have. I am running windows 98 if that helps. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Melodi (Dec 19, 2003)

Hello 
If you had sound before removing the software, then you have a sound card, but to be sure you can look at the back of the cpu and see if there are round holes to plug speakers into, should be 3 of them in a row. You can check for a sound card by going to the desk top and right clicking on 'my computer' then left click on properties. In properties click on the tab for 'device manager' There should be an entry for Sound with a + next to it. Click the + and see if you see anything in there at all, especially look for Yellow ! or something Red. Then post back here with what you find. I believe there were some windows updates for the media 9 player too, but check those items first and post back.


----------



## wishepherd (May 5, 2004)

In the device manager there is a yellow questions mark. after clicking on it it says drivers for this device are not installed (code 28). Then it asks me to reinstall the device. If I click on it and I search for the driver it says it can not locate the driver. Then it asks me to search again. i am not sure where to find the right driver. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Download http://www.hwinfo.com/html/download32.html then install and open it then click on audio and then report back the info listed..


----------



## wishepherd (May 5, 2004)

I installed the software you had said, it said that it was a aureal montego II.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Try these http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?action=download&driverid=7493


----------



## wishepherd (May 5, 2004)

nothing happened. it installed but if I go into the system and look at it there is still a questions make on the device and it says it still can't find the driver.


----------

